# Can i surf on a dedicated server



## jobinjv (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi all,

I am a newbie here. Hope all the experts here can help me solve my doubts and problem.


Well, Unfortunately I find myself put up in Saudi Arabia. Due to the religious regulation and the etc etc almost all social networking sites are blocked here. It thus becomes impossible to access sites like facebook, orkut and many more.


I am just pondering over an idea now. If I rent a dedicated server will I be able to do a remote desktop connection on to the server and use the internet browser to surf the net. Up till now I used a seedbox to seed so I presume I will be able to seed torrents also on the dedicated server.


Please help me out. The only other way is satellite internet which is way too expensive here.


----------



## Krrose27 (Jul 7, 2008)

It depeneds on the server you get.
Linux dedicated boxs usually run ssh windows only.

Windows boxs depending on where you go should support rdc; which would inturn allow you to run a wbe browser and browse from it.

My suggestion:
By acess to a private proxy server and proxy out...

or

buy a vps which support rdc (most companies) and get it from sweeden or somewhere so if this turn out to be against your laws it will be hard for them to get server logs from such a country.

Works well for schools, business, and over protective countries.:laugh::laugh:


----------



## jobinjv (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks dude.. 

Sounds good.. VPS seems a gud idea.. but could u provide some help on private proxy server software.


----------

